
How video streaming works on the web: An introduction - peaBerberian
https://medium.com/canal-tech/how-video-streaming-works-on-the-web-an-introduction-7919739f7e1
======
jsnk
Great overview of the media streaming on the web. I'll also mention that there
are 3 main DRM people would want to support on web: Fairplay for Safari,
Playready for MS Edge, Widevine for Firefox and Chrome. Each one comes with
its own oddities and implementation is not trivial.

~~~
peaBerberian
Yeah good point, that actually brings a lot of complexity in our player
library. There is already bugs linked to specific DRM systems, but it only
becomes worse when we talk about specific devices, like STBs or connected TVs.
Some who have completely different systems than those three, some who lie on
more robust implementation of those three. I ran into multiple kind of bugs,
sometimes CDM-related, sometimes browser-related (CEF), sometimes a subtly
different EME workflow was needed on the JS-side (we could argue that in that
case the bug would also be more on the browser/CDM side if it does not just
follow the EME specification).

I hesitated to talk about EME-related matters in that article but here (on an
introduction) it would have become too technical and less interesting for most
common folks.

But it would definitely be a good subject to talk about for another article.

